# What would you do?



## throwdown

Let's say you have been leasing the same piece of property for the past 5 years, and have multiple trail cam's on it. Let's say that you alway's position your camera's so that they watch each other, "learned that after getting 2 stolen". Let's say you go to check your cam's and find that one has been taken. Then let's say that when you download the overwatch camera, you have 13 pictures of the person taking it. Now let's say that these pictures are of a sheriff deputy in a marked patrol car pulling up to your gate. Then the deputy gets out of the car, walks up to the camera and removes it. Say you wait a week and call that sheriff dept to see if a deputy has turned a camera that "he found", maybe trying to do the right thing. And let's say said deputy has not turned in the camera, and no report was ever filed over said camera. Let's say I am also a police officer, who is now out a $200 camera, "what would you do"???


----------



## Nugefan

do you know said taker of camera , if so I'd let him know I have pix of him taking it .....

or I'd call the sheriff and talk to him ....


----------



## throwdown

I do not know him, but these pictures pefectly show his face, and vehicle number. I have a lot of thinking to do on this one, I would hate to get someone fired over this, but stealing is stealing. Really wish this hadn't happened!


----------



## deadend

I believe a little man to man heart to heart would be my first move.  If he waffles feed him rope.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Meet him face to face-record your conversation-show him your evidence. If it ends well so be it. If not its time to see the sheriff and if he loses his job so be it. You have given him his chance. Settle it now.


----------



## throwdown

The problem is, I will have to show other deputies the pictures to figure out who he is. I figure at that point someone will tell him that I was asking about him, and he will know the gig is up, and it will give him time to make up a story. I'm with ya'll, I really, really want a face to face, but have to be very careful with this one. I'm sure he lives in this county and I do not. Things can get very out of hand, very fast with these type situations, I've seen it all to often. What really upsets me is that there is a big sign above the gate that tells everyone that this lease is being maintained by 4 of us officers, and even has the name of the department that I work for on it. I'm just not willing to let this one go, something is going to happen, just need some help figuring out the best way to go about it.


----------



## XIronheadX

I'd post the pics all over town. Call the FBI. Take his patrol car. And call in an air strike on his hunting property. I can't stand a thief!


----------



## NCHillbilly

throwdown said:


> I do not know him, but these pictures pefectly show his face, and vehicle number. I have a lot of thinking to do on this one, I would hate to get someone fired over this, but stealing is stealing. Really wish this hadn't happened!



Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?


----------



## Jim Ammons

If you have his vehicle number it should be easy to find out his name and badge number.


----------



## XIronheadX

Anyone knows that only Steven Segal is "Above the Law".


----------



## lungbuster123

I don't care if you have pics of Obama coming down and snatching your camera stealing is stealing and breaking the law is breaking the law I don't care who you are. You being a fellow police officer I would think you would take more offence to this then anyone. Sounds like he is one of those I wear a uniform so I can do what I want types. If he looses his job he has nobody to thank but himself for STEALING something from someone.


----------



## lungbuster123

NCHillbilly said:


> Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?




Guess I was a little late in posting....


X2 could not agree more!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

He is a sworn officer of the law is this the type person you would want protecting your friends and family or any one else. You are a sworn officer and you need to report this. Seems pretty clearly he has violated his oath of office and on duty at that.. No brainer there is no reason for him to be stealing your stuff.. Does he have permission to be on the property? What would have made hime come out there ?


----------



## REDFOXJR

That sux, but i would file the report submit the evidence, get him off the street. Nothing worse than a crooked cop.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?[/QUOT
> 
> Sheriff first, then if not resolved, the District Attorney....
> A thief is a thief....He is sworn to protect and serve, not
> steal at his convenience and hide under the protection
> of his uniform and badge......
> He does not deserve to be a LEO.....


----------



## aragorn1

I would go have a talk with the Sheriff and have the evidence in hand.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

NCHillbilly said:


> Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?


Well said Hillbilly, I totally agree.


----------



## deadend

I've always leaned toward giving a man the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## throwdown

I think you are misreading my intentions, or I didn't write it well enough. I freaking hate crooked cops, hate them worse than any other so called human on this planet. I am just considering bypassing the sheriff department and going to the local police to file charges against said deputy. I am not sure that going to the sheriff, or anyone in this particular sheriff dept would do anything for me. This dept has a notorious reputation for protecting their own! I do hate that someone, "anyone", could possibly lose their job over this, but I cannot think of any other reason that he would have removed my camera. I would like the oppertunity to ask, but don't think that it would be smart, I would probably be the one sitting in jail. I do take this more personal than some joe bob stealing my camera, and have no intention of sweeping anything under the rug. I hope that you can see my delemma, if I go to his dept and bring this up, it gives time to cover it up. If I go to the local PD and pursue charges and this guy just removed the camera because he was trying to keep it from getting stolen, then I would feel pretty bad, I do not like calling someone a thief, unless I know 100% that he is a thief. Maybe I'm in denial, it's been a week, I should have been contacted if the intention was to return, "name and # is on all of my camera's". He must have seen the flash from the roadway, it's the only way I can think that he could have spotted the camera. I have no other pictures of anyone else over the past month on the property!


----------



## wildman0517

Well keep us posted on actions taken...


----------



## jeffro815

*this is what you need to do.*

I recently retired from State law enforcement with 34 years of service. My last 7 years were in IA (Internal Affairs). I would go to the sheriff, show him the photo and give him a copy. Tell the Sheriff you want your camera back and let the the Sheriff deal with his Deputy as he thinks approiate. I would also tell the Sheriff if the camera is not returned you will have to take legal action. If that officer will steal like that he will do other unethical things when given the chance.

Keep us posted.....makes me want to come out of retirement......not really


----------



## Mark K

Really??? So if I leave my keys in the car as I run in my house, and this guy takes it and says he took it because he didn't want it stolen, then I should be thankful. If you believe that then this is either a joke or your not really a policeman.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

jeffro815 said:


> I recently retired from State law enforcement with 34 years of service. My last 7 years were in IA (Internal Affairs). I would go to the sheriff, show him the photo and give him a copy. Tell the Sheriff you want your camera back and let the the Sheriff deal with his Deputy as he thinks approiate. I would also tell the Sheriff if the camera is not returned you will have to take legal action. If that officer will steal like that he will do other unethical things when given the chance.
> 
> Keep us posted.....makes me want to come out of retirement......not really


sounds like good advise to me


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Stealing is stealing . If the guy was not someone who was susposed to up hold the law would you have a problem with turning him in ? I wonder what else has has done that was unlawful ? Remember not all cops are good cops ........


----------



## throwdown

I'm only gonna say this once! for those of you who are deciding to run my name, or my profession into the ground without even knowing me, "leave this thread now"! I did not post this to start a debate over how crooked all of us cops are, I have a nice hole in my chest that almost took me away from my family several years ago while protecting a family that I had never met in my life, and there are several members on this site that know the story well, so save your judging for someone else! There are a lot of people on this site that I respect and have a lot of insight, these are the people that I'm asking. Jeffro, I really like your idea, that sounds like a really fair plan of attack.


----------



## ttwodog

*Professionalism*

Look being in Public Safety myself I would say that what he has done to you with the sign stating you are in PS also he will take this to a different level with a citizen.  He took an oath to be above reproach and take care of the public trust.  Call the Sheriff and show him the video, let the chips fall where they fall.  If he will do this to a fellow officer he will do more to someone he thinks he can bully.  It is sad someone would put there career on the line for a trail cam.  He dosen't deserve to wear the badge.


----------



## throwdown

Agreed, just scheduled a meeting with the sheriff on Monday, hope it was worth it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

throwdown i dont know u but thank you for protecting and serving.. keep us posted about how it goes..
btw beautiful lab !  i miss mine dearly some piece of crap stole him from my yard...


----------



## SouthernMP

a thief is a thief is a thief


----------



## georgiabound

ttwodog said:


> Look being in Public Safety myself I would say that what he has done to you with the sign stating you are in PS also he will take this to a different level with a citizen.  He took an oath to be above reproach and take care of the public trust. * Call the Sheriff and show him the video, let the chips fall where they fall.  If he will do this to a fellow officer he will do more to someone he thinks he can bully.  It is sad someone would put there career on the line for a trail cam.  He dosen't deserve to wear the badge*.



I would also take a trustworthy non-involved person to sit in any/all meetings with said parties.


----------



## hiawassee1

Maybe im reading into this too much, but are you concerned about the reprocussions they can put on you or your club, seeings how that dept seems to stick together.  Basically have to watch your back, thats sad that things have come to this these days.  Read a similar thread couple weeks ago, about a guy and his neighbor, just never know what somebody is going to retaliate with.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i like throwdowns way of trail camering one cam to watch another sad but u cant be to careful these days


----------



## hiawassee1

Throwback (T) would probably have some good advice, like to see what he would have to say.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

^^ where is the like button lol i bet he stays out of this....


----------



## throwdown

I am definitely worried about the reprocussions from this! Dirty cops do dirty things. If he is willing to steal my camera, then I doubt there is much that he won't do. I had to work an extra shift in the pouring rain last year to buy that camera, and could not believe my eye's when I opened those pictures. I'm still in disbelieve, probably always will be. I think I will take georgiabounds advise and bring someone with me, will probably be safer that way. gadestroyer, thank you for the kind words, my lab just turned 12 and isn't getting around so well anymore. I am so dreading the day, I will most likely need to take some time off when that happens, he's been my best friend for the past 12 years.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

georgiabound said:


> I would also take a trustworthy non-involved person to sit in any/all meetings with said parties.




I would take an attorney......If the Sheriff is running a
"good ole boy department", and attorney will help him
to make an honest and fair decision by showing him you
are serious, and determined to have justice served....



Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## hummdaddy

Go to the gbi if the sheriff does not do what you think is appropriate


----------



## miles58

throwdown said:


> Agreed, just scheduled a meeting with the sheriff on Monday, hope it was worth it.



I don't think I'd have done that.  Like as not the sheriff has served with this guy before he was elected sheriff.  He more than probably knew he was crooked then and likely does now if he didn't before.

I'd say your choices come down to filing a complaint and presenting your evidence in the jurisdiction where it occurred or going to the county attorney if it's the same jurisdiction, and asking for an outside investigation.  Glad I am not you.

Dave


----------



## throwdown

I do not know this sheriff personally, and everything that i've heard are just rumors, which I cannot stand. I feel that I owe it to the department to atleast have the chance to do the right thing. If they do not, then I will do what I have to do. I wish I could afford an attorney to go with, but I'm already out $200 so far, don't feel that I should have to spend anymore to make my point.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

send me your address throwdown i will give you one of my homebrew  trail cams to help you out. send me a pm if your interested


----------



## XIronheadX

Who really knows why he took it. Maybe he was taking a whiz since it was at the gate and noticed the camera and saved himself some embarrassment. Point is he didn't bring it back with the pics cleared. Regardless, its now public knowledge and I would at least make sure I got my 200 dollars worth back. Like you said you worked extra just to get it. I think it's good you are an officer. It would be difficult on your average citizen. I've seen town judges hunting on land that we paid the lease on and there excuse was we've hunted this land for 40 years. They filed charges right back against us in the melee.


----------



## throwdown

Gadestroyer, that is a very kind offer, but I am getting my 200 back, or my camera, their choice! Ironhead, I had all of those same thoughts. I kept saying, "maybe this, or maybe that", but a week went by and nothing. I would have given him my camera if he needed it, if he would have only asked. That's crazy what you said about the judge, sometimes there really is no justice. This whole thing is gonna be a lose, lose situation for all.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck

Man I'm sorry to hear this. Maybe you can get your trail cam back or aleast your money. Being from a small town I have seen through the years some dirty cops, things that I won't talk about on here. But one instince that happened a few years back really through me for a loop. Me and my father where leasing a new piece of property in another county. The ajoining property was owned and hunting by the sheriff, some deputies and the judge. They where hauling in corn by the truck load(long before baiting was legal) and they had several feeders and stands 100 to 200 yrds across the property line on our side. We conforted them one day and they pretty much told us to ----off!!!! We then contacted the local game warden and told him what was going on and he pretty much told us that he wouldnt come out and do anything. So we ended up leaving the lease and I dont even travel through that county anymore!!!


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Originally Posted by NCHillbilly  
Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do? 

^^^THIS^^^ 100%........Take The Pictures Straight To The High Sheriff, No Need In Gettin Any Others Caught Up In The Mess.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Throwdown, I would also highly suggest that you keep copies of all of these photos on your computer and you should also make a few cd/dvd copies and keep them in a safe place until this is settled.  This will protect you further in case someone wants to get rid of any evidence in the meantime.

I hate a thief worse than a rattlesnake and with your information, I would be taking immediate action against whoever stole my camera.  Just by it being a LEO just makes me blood boil.  I agree with others, by this person taking your camera and not saying anything about it and knowing full well whose names are on the sign.......... well they do NOT deserve to wear a badge in the future.  Look at it this way, you are not the person to cause them to lose their job, THEY are responsible for doing it to themselves.  Sure hope that you rattle some cages and get true justice.  Keep us advised.


----------



## JBBII

What about talking with the 3 other officers that are on the lease with you?  What are their thoughts on this??  
I agree the guy needs to be burned for this but like others here said, be careful not to get something started that gets out of control.  Good luck and that for your service


----------



## 280bst

I'm  sorry but what else has this "officer" stole that he has'nt been caught at. What would be the Question if he was a civilian. I understand your thoughts on the whole thing but in the end I believe you will do the right thing. I don't have a clue who you are but I just got a feel in the right thing will be done. Good Luck when you choose the path you take


----------



## sleepr71

I would find out who said deputy is,then go talk to him..alone. I would give him the chance to return your camera..then resign from his current position,on his own. If HE chooses NOT to do both..(when presented w/the evidence)..then I would take it as far as I could! It would be smarter & less drama for him to return it +resign,than risk being drug through the mud,then tarred & feathered. I see NO other options.Sleepr71.


----------



## T.P.

I hope he gets fired, never to serve in law enforcment again. Hey, I can dream.


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw a camera hanging 50 yards off the side of the rd awhile back. Getting it never crossed my mind. I did think. Dang whoever hung that is asking for it. I bet its gone now. This is a bad deal your going through but the law is the law.  Hopefully you get it back!


----------



## ttwodog

I would keep a copy of the pics in a seperate place.  Sometimes people are slow about bringing these type things out in an election year.  Just remember it may be to your advantage to get DNR involved and see what they have to say, they may have had some of this kind of acitivity in the area that is connected to the same person.  If he will take from a club that states it has officers then wonder what he is takeing from the other clubs in the area.  it would be nice to have the photo copies in case his boss wants to look the other way.  Then you can take them to P.O.S.T, they most likely will not they take things like this very serious.


----------



## NCHillbilly

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Throwdown, I would also highly suggest that you keep copies of all of these photos on your computer and you should also make a few cd/dvd copies and keep them in a safe place until this is settled.  This will protect you further in case someone wants to get rid of any evidence in the meantime.
> 
> I hate a thief worse than a rattlesnake and with your information, I would be taking immediate action against whoever stole my camera.  Just by it being a LEO just makes me blood boil.  I agree with others, by this person taking your camera and not saying anything about it and knowing full well whose names are on the sign.......... well they do NOT deserve to wear a badge in the future.  Look at it this way, you are not the person to cause them to lose their job, THEY are responsible for doing it to themselves.  Sure hope that you rattle some cages and get true justice.  Keep us advised.



This for sure. If nothing was done about it by the sheriff, a copy could always find its way to the local news station. I bet something would get done then.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

ttwodog said:


> I would keep a copy of the pics in a seperate place.  Sometimes people are slow about bringing these type things out in an election year.  Just remember it may be to your advantage to get DNR involved and see what they have to say, they may have had some of this kind of acitivity in the area that is connected to the same person.  If he will take from a club that states it has officers then wonder what he is takeing from the other clubs in the area.  it would be nice to have the photo copies in case his boss wants to look the other way.  Then you can take them to P.O.S.T, they most likely will not they take things like this very serious.


nothing dnr will or can do this is a civil matter and should be handle the way he  is doing it. dnr handles game violations not theft normaly


----------



## fxwg85

NCHillbilly said:


> Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?



Amen!!!!  A theif is a theif. Turn his butt in to the sheriff.


----------



## Wild Turkey

I would show the picture to another deputy and tell him this guy has been checking my property and I want his name so I can thank him personally. Then I would find the deputy and talk to him leo to leo.
If I got one word other than heres your camera, some new batteries and repeated thank yous, I would line up the school bus. Plain and simple. Record the conversation please.


----------



## throwdown

I just don't think the face to face is a good idea, I'm really not happy right now and don't have a great temper. I would be in his back yard, and just don't know what he would do when confronted, the last thing I want to do is lose my job over this. At this point I'm just gonna follow through with the Sheriff. As for backing up my pic's, I was forced to work white collar crimes for a year, and have since learned to back up everything. I want to thank everyone for helping me think this through, it has been a relief. As for the other officers, I've spoke to 2 of them, and left messages for the other two. The 2 I got hold of want to give up the lease, but I dont want to. Guess we'll see what the other 2 say.


----------



## Killdee

Well you have a tough row to hoe for sure, seems your on the right track perhaps ask a senior officer in your dept for advise on this. Hope it ends well for you. I would likely just call the local LEO's and file a report let the chips fall, he may have other strikes against him already. I hate to see a man lose his job over something stupid, but such a stupid act shows a lack of judgement.


----------



## Stieet

That sir is a big ole can of worms.

I despise an "above the law attitude". Bad cops are a really bad issue. Like anything else the 1%ers make it tough on the honest.

All I can say is I pray justice is served.


----------



## Ballplayer

I question your ability to be a cop for even asking this question, he definetley needs to go for thievery and you badly need to learn right from wrong regardless of what type uniform or clothing a man wears. If this is true you both tarnish the badge and then wonder why civilians don't trust cops, is this what y'all learn at the academy, cover for each other regardless ?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

approaching and confronting him in person is disaster waiting to happen that definitively  is not the right thing to do. your doing it right. i be dadgum if i let a man steal from you and then you and your buds turn around and run from what could happen. that's whats wrong with so many people they don't want to fight for what is wrong to easy to go some where else.. you don't let nobody run you over or out you stand for what is right and dare them to try and move you... same thing with divorce etc we as american people have to learn to stand and fight and stop letting people steal and run us over and out...... our american soldiers did fight for our country and freedom for trash to take it away from us..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ballplayer said:


> I question your ability to be a cop for even asking this question, he definetley needs to go for thievery and you badly need to learn right from wrong regardless of what type uniform or clothing a man wears. If this is true you both tarnish the badge and then wonder why civilians don't trust cops, is this what y'all learn at the academy, cover for each other regardless ?


how dare you down play a man that you dont know, who are you to question anybody.. you dont know him or his situation. your outta line Mr .!


----------



## JBBII

Gadestroyer74 said:


> how dare you down play a man that you dont know, who are you to question anybody.. you dont know him or his situation. your outta line Mr .!



+1 on that.  This is a bad situation to be in for sure.  Give the guy a break


----------



## throwdown

Again, thank you guys for the support. I never imagined having to do this to a fellow officer, but I can't stand for a dirty cop, or being stolen from in any clothing, or uniform. 

Ballplayer, I spent 9 years with the 2nd Ranger Battalion and deployed 3 times. Once to Iraq, and the second 2 to Afghan. I choose to do this with honor, as I have spent the last years of my life serving the public with honor. I really do not care how you judge me, you have done absolutely nothing in your life that would ever give you the authority. I answer to my lord, and my lord only. My badge has never been tarnished, nor will it ever be! I choose to serve a higher power everyday, even if that means killing, which I'm sure you also disagree with. But just remember this, "my two cousins, who both died in Iraq, along with me have provided you with the freedom to run your sorry mouth. So before you judge me, know me! And if you choose to do neither as I'm sure you will, "then leave this thread".


----------



## HuntinDawg89

This ought to be the end of that clown's career in law enforcement.  If he stole your camera then he has done and will do far worse things...and he won't hesitate to lie and do other unethical/illegal things to cover up his crimes.  He is a dirtbag of the highest order and must be stripped of his badge.  I hope the sheriff goes the whole 9 yards, but if not I'd press the issue with the GBI or the local agency where the crime occurred.  As a matter of fact I think I would have taken it to the local authorities instead of the sheriff's dept anyway.

Be sure you have other copies of the pictures besides the ones you show the sheriff, those may disappear.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Start my own "Lifetime" series!


----------



## Son

Do as i did. I knew who took a camera. Confronted him, and he gave the camera back. Talk about an embarrassed guy.  Bet he doesn't take another one.


----------



## M80

throwdown said:


> Again, thank you guys for the support. I never imagined having to do this to a fellow officer, but I can't stand for a dirty cop, or being stolen from in any clothing, or uniform.
> 
> Ballplayer, I spent 9 years with the 2nd Ranger Battalion and deployed 3 times. Once to Iraq, and the second 2 to Afghan. I choose to do this with honor, as I have spent the last years of my life serving the public with honor. I really do not care how you judge me, you have done absolutely nothing in your life that would ever give you the authority. I answer to my lord, and my lord only. My badge has never been tarnished, nor will it ever be! I choose to serve a higher power everyday, even if that means killing, which I'm sure you also disagree with. But just remember this, "my two cousins, who both died in Iraq, along with me have provided you with the freedom to run your sorry mouth. So before you judge me, know me! And if you choose to do neither as I'm sure you will, "then leave this thread".



Man Im glad you said what you said to BallPlayer,  hat's off to you for serving our country,  your a better man than me.  I hope the best for you come's out of this and am glad to hear you trusting in the Lord through this.  I could only imagine being in your situation and am setting on edge to find out what happens


----------



## Ballplayer

You asked for and I gave my opinion, I stand by it.  I'm proud you've served your country, I too have served in a combat zone years earlier but fail to see how our military service has anything to do with you reporting a crooked/stealing cop. If he's not reported for stealing then thats a cover-up of a commited crime by another officer, and thats simply wrong. Bye


----------



## Norm357

I hate dirty cops. Bypass the Sheriff. Go straight to POST, that jerk does not need to be serving as a Deputy.

http://www.gapost.org/div_invest.html

These guys will be glad to help also.

http://gbi.georgia.gov/00/channel_modifieddate/0,2096,67862954_74028471,00.html


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ballplayer said:


> You asked for and I gave my opinion, I stand by it.  I'm proud you've served your country, I too have served in a combat zone years earlier but fail to see how our military service has anything to do with you reporting a crooked/stealing cop. If he's not reported for stealing then thats a cover-up of a commited crime by another officer, and thats simply wrong. Bye


its obvious you havent read this thread. before you spout out read through the comments and you would know what he is doing.. its very clear to me you dont know what your talking about


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Ballplayer said:


> You asked for and I gave my opinion, I stand by it.  I'm proud you've served your country, I too have served in a combat zone years earlier but fail to see how our military service has anything to do with you reporting a crooked/stealing cop. If he's not reported for stealing then thats a cover-up of a commited crime by another officer, and thats simply wrong. Bye



There is one in every crowd!!! 

I seriously doubt you served anything but someones big mac through a window, and probably wouldn't know how to give the correct change if it weren't for the register!!!

Throwdown...you my friend are in a sticky situation. I think you are going about it the right way. I do believe that everyone deserves the benefit of doubt, but not when it comes to an officer of the the law breaking the vow they have sworn to up hold. 

This was probably a stupid decision made by a half way decent person, but then again we don't need stupid people protecting us.

Thanks for all you have done and continue to do!!!

I hope this works out in your favor and everyone gets what they deserve.


----------



## cb1967

*faith*

you've gotta keep the faith, right will always overcome wrong. it's normally twice as hard to conquer, but it will prevail. you may lose your job in this process. but it means nothing, this may be gods direction for you on to another one with twice the benefits and three times the pay. just follow the spirit and keep the faith, the rest will solve itself.


----------



## chadair

T.P. said:


> I hope he gets fired, never to serve in law enforcment again. Hey, I can dream.


I agree!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

What would he do if it were you ?   ....Case closed.


----------



## HUNTER475

Best case , maybe the deputy was looking for a subject that had ran from him in the area, and "borrowed" the camera.... As a retired police officer , i too can't stand a crooked cop...i'm not gonna be quick like others and automaticly   " assume " that the deputy took the camera with criminal intent . I am satisfied that after the meeting with the sheriff , we will all know why it was taken , good or bad .  Keep us posted .


----------



## Ihunt

I bet he has arrested many people and got them fired for doing things they shouldn't have been doing. He is not above the law. Turn him in and if nothing gets done turn in his boss. He is just a dirtbag in a cop uniform. He is the kind of person that gives the honest and nice LEO's a bad name.


----------



## Bucky T

throwdown said:


> Let's say you have been leasing the same piece of property for the past 5 years, and have multiple trail cam's on it. Let's say that you alway's position your camera's so that they watch each other, "learned that after getting 2 stolen". Let's say you go to check your cam's and find that one has been taken. Then let's say that when you download the overwatch camera, you have 13 pictures of the person taking it. Now let's say that these pictures are of a sheriff deputy in a marked patrol car pulling up to your gate. Then the deputy gets out of the car, walks up to the camera and removes it. Say you wait a week and call that sheriff dept to see if a deputy has turned a camera that "he found", maybe trying to do the right thing. And let's say said deputy has not turned in the camera, and no report was ever filed over said camera. Let's say I am also a police officer, who is now out a $200 camera, "what would you do"???



You know what to do.

Turn that - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - in!!!

I hate a theif........


----------



## throwdown

I spent all night praying about this, and have come to this decision. I am going to meet with the Sheriff on Monday, and see how it goes. Maybe he does have an excuse, family death, really I'll, something that he couldn't control. Otherwise my recommendation is that he is fired and his certification is pulled. If anything other than those two things are done, I am pursuing charges, and will have him locked up. That way POST will automatically be involved, it will be out of the sheriffs hands. If there is no excuse I will give them 2 days to return my camera, or $200. And I mean by driving it out to my house, I am not wasting another $20 in gas for this, it should be their responsiblity. I talked to the other two officers on the lease last night, and they both want outlaw justice to be served. I kinda feel the same, but what is right is right, and whats wrong is wrong. I was joking with them last night and said I should sue for emotional damage, because I just know that there were pictures of a 150 class deer on those pictures.

Again I really want to thank those of you who have given solid advise, It made this so much easier, and helped me to clear my head a little bit. I was to mad to think this through, and thats why I posted this. This site has some of the most genuine people that I've ever had the privilage of talking to on it!


----------



## Six million dollar ham

deadend said:


> I've always leaned toward giving a man the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Beards2Bones

I think the officer should lose his job and any law enforcement certifications he may have.  If he is "let go" by the department he works for now and doesn't lose his certifications he will simply go work for another law department.  He does not qualify to be a officer and does not need to be where he is currently working or any place else.  Obviously when you turn him in there is always the "chance" of them trying to get back at ya, BUT he will know now there are cameras around and does he want to risk getting caught twice.  Any officer that would defend him for stealing doesn't know....criminals are "REPEAT" offenders.  If he'll do it once he'll do it twice and so forth and no telling how many times he has done it in the past.  You are not to blame for him losing his job....he has done this to himself.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

I suggest avoiding any sort of face-to-face meeting with this guy.  You do that and you'll wind up getting arrested for some catch-all disturbing the peace or maybe he'll magically find marijuana or meth on you.  Oops, now you'd have zero credibility.  Face it, this is what crooked cops do.


----------



## throwdown

I agree with you, I have no plans of a face to face, I'm not sure that I could control myself. I feel no guilt for him being fired, he should be. It's hard enough doing this job without having criminals amongst us. I'm not calling him a criminal "yet", and hope that maybe something did happen that was out of his control. But he had to push the "no trespassing" sign out of the way to get to my camera, then he walked straight from the car to my camera. It took him a lil to locate it, then he removed it, walked straight back to his car and left. He had to of seen the flash go off, it was right at 2240 hours. And I want this to be known, I cover for no cop, they do not pay my bills, and do not feed my children. If they are sorry enough to put me in a position to lose these things, then they are on there own! I am however proud to say that I have seen a few bad one's, but have had the privilage of working with 99% good people that really care about the citizens.


----------



## hikingthehills

Throwdown I believe you are doing the right thing by meeting with the Sheriff. My temper would not let me confront the guy and everything turn out good if he got a crappy attitude with me. If you feel the same way you could both lose your jobs over this. Better for him to just lose his. The way I see a thief is they are stealing part of your life, you had to work and spend time away from your family or something you had rather be doing to earn what was taken from you.  I know I had my house broke into a few years ago and had a ton of stuff that can't be replaced taken from me. You sound like the type Leo that we need, if this guy gets fired maybe a good one will take his place and it will be safer for the community he is patrolling. I'll pray for ya!


----------



## Flash

Prayer that's the #1 thing to do.

 I may have overlooked it but has the land owner been contacted?  Maybe there is something out there that's being missed.    Could a crime occurred on/around the property and the got the camera to check for evidence?   

Just thinking outside the box.


----------



## RoadRunner

I had a camera out on a piece of property I hunt where a game warden also has permission to hunt. I went to check the camera and it was gone. I told the landowner and the next day he called and told me my camera was back. Turns out the game warden stole it but brought it back after being confronted by the landowner. For some reason he still lets the gw hunt. I personally don't have much use for someone who takes what I work hard to get.


----------



## throwdown

I called the Sheriff Dept after I hadn't been contacted for a week once the camera was gone. I asked if they had any incidents happen on the road that my lease is located, and I was told that they had a super slow night, and only had 2 reports. Neither of these were anywhere near my lease. I have not contacted the land owner, he lives out of state, and really does not like dealing with land issues. He gave me a power of attorney for the property, and I handle everything for him. Nobody should be on our lease except us 4. I have had 3 people arrested over the years for criminal trespass, as he has asked me to do. The only problem that we have ever had is with 4-wheelers tearing up the property, but after a few arrests, they stopped. Now my other lease is another story, but I hardly ever go out there anymore. There is no way that I could talk to this guy now, I know that violence would become him. I'm going to just try and make the right decisions and keep listening to everyone on here. Yesterday was the first calmness that I've had over this in the past week, and I thank the members here for that.


----------



## triton

Throwdown you are doing the right thing.I have thought Law Enforcement should hold hold their self to a higher standard.We as the public look up to you guys.What is his actions saying to other people.A youngster cant use him as a role model.Hold your HEAD UP that guy cant in good faith.


----------



## NCHillbilly

throwdown said:


> I called the Sheriff Dept after I hadn't been contacted for a week once the camera was gone. I asked if they had any incidents happen on the road that my lease is located, and I was told that they had a super slow night, and only had 2 reports. Neither of these were anywhere near my lease. I have not contacted the land owner, he lives out of state, and really does not like dealing with land issues. He gave me a power of attorney for the property, and I handle everything for him. Nobody should be on our lease except us 4. I have had 3 people arrested over the years for criminal trespass, as he has asked me to do. The only problem that we have ever had is with 4-wheelers tearing up the property, but after a few arrests, they stopped. Now my other lease is another story, but I hardly ever go out there anymore. There is no way that I could talk to this guy now, I know that violence would become him. I'm going to just try and make the right decisions and keep listening to everyone on here. Yesterday was the first calmness that I've had over this in the past week, and I thank the members here for that.



I hope it works out for you, sure not an enviable position to be in. And I hope they throw the book at this so-called deputy. He needs to be gone, period.



HUNTER475 said:


> Best case , maybe the deputy was looking for a subject that had ran from him in the area, and "borrowed" the camera.... As a retired police officer , i too can't stand a crooked cop...i'm not gonna be quick like others and automaticly   " assume " that the deputy took the camera with criminal intent . I am satisfied that after the meeting with the sheriff , we will all know why it was taken , good or bad .  Keep us posted .



Are you kidding? If a guy walks onto my posted land and takes something belonging to me without asking me, I assume that he's a THIEF before I assume anything else. If this guy wasn't a cop, you would assume the same thing, admit it.


----------



## Cooondog

throwdown said:


> Let's say you have been leasing the same piece of property for the past 5 years, and have multiple trail cam's on it. Let's say that you alway's position your camera's so that they watch each other, "learned that after getting 2 stolen". Let's say you go to check your cam's and find that one has been taken. Then let's say that when you download the overwatch camera, you have 13 pictures of the person taking it. Now let's say that these pictures are of a sheriff deputy in a marked patrol car pulling up to your gate. Then the deputy gets out of the car, walks up to the camera and removes it. Say you wait a week and call that sheriff dept to see if a deputy has turned a camera that "he found", maybe trying to do the right thing. And let's say said deputy has not turned in the camera, and no report was ever filed over said camera. Let's say I am also a police officer, who is now out a $200 camera, "what would you do"???



What would you do if he had not been in a patrol car ? What would you do if he wasn't a cop ? My bet is you would call the cops asap... So what's the difference a thief is a thief and a dirty cop thief is even worse..He doesn't deserve to be a deputy you should have already turned him in and pressed charges. Why do you show partiality because he's a cop thief ?


----------



## sleepr71

Cooondog said:


> What would you do if he had not been in a patrol car ? What would you do if he wasn't a cop ? My bet is you would call the cops asap... So what's the difference a thief is a thief and a dirty cop thief is even worse..He doesn't deserve to be a deputy you should have already turned him in and pressed charges. Why do you show partiality because he's a cop thief ?



NOT,but I would say the OP is treating this differently(delicately) because it is a fellow LEO..who is (probably) dirty & could possibly turn his lease+ life into a living hades,and make the whole thing back-fire. There's a lot of ways to make a man miserable & cops know a lot of them+ have buddies(inside) willing to help. For instance: You may start getting tickets for trash on the side of the road...that "blew out of the back of your truck",or.."I saw you throw it out" & you get a $500-1000 litering fine..every time they see you in "their" county.Think stuff like this don't happen..esp. in these "good ole boy" jurisdictions..??I will say..good job for "keeping it clean" so far.Sleepr71


----------



## throwdown

Coondog, you obviously read the first post and skipped the other 75! What would I do if he hadn't been in a patrol car? Well I guess I would do the same thing that I did 2 years ago when an employee from Georgia power stole one of my camera's. I had him on camera stealing one of my camera's while he was bush hogging a field. I waited 4 days and did not hear anything from him so I stopped by the plant after work in uniform and asked a supervisor if he could tell me who the person in my picture was. The supervisor asked me if he was in trouble and I told him that I believed that he may have witnessed a crime, "which was true". He brought the guy in, I walked him to my truck and showed him the pictures. He just bowed his head and said that he would put my camera back in the morning. I issued him a criminal trespass warning for the property, and took a 20 minute butt chewing. I guess that I would do exactly that! So your bet is wrong, you don't know me, or what I would do. The one thing that I do agree with you on is that a dirty cop is even worse.  Why haven't I turned him in? Things would be easy if I wasn't an officer, but I need to handle this right, and need to be careful. I atleast want to give the Sheriff the chance to do it himself, if not I will. Some of you are so quick to judge me, this sucks and I don't have all the answers, just trying to do the right thing.


----------



## throwdown

Thanks Sleepr, I think you just crawled out of my head! I love this lease and take my kids there. I don't want to have to be concerned for their safety. Would take the fun right out of it.


----------



## Mike 65

throwdown said:


> Let's say you have been leasing the same piece of property for the past 5 years, and have multiple trail cam's on it. Let's say that you alway's position your camera's so that they watch each other, "learned that after getting 2 stolen". Let's say you go to check your cam's and find that one has been taken. Then let's say that when you download the overwatch camera, you have 13 pictures of the person taking it. Now let's say that these pictures are of a sheriff deputy in a marked patrol car pulling up to your gate. Then the deputy gets out of the car, walks up to the camera and removes it. Say you wait a week and call that sheriff dept to see if a deputy has turned a camera that "he found", maybe trying to do the right thing. And let's say said deputy has not turned in the camera, and no report was ever filed over said camera. Let's say I am also a police officer, who is now out a $200 camera, "what would you do"???



I would see to it that charges were pressed to the fullest, being a cop he's done it to others. If he loses his job oh well, not to many years ago they used to hang thieves. As far as them retaliating let the Sheriff know you expect it and will be watching as well as other officials will be. Him being a cop he should be made an example of. Hope all works out for you and thanks for the service, I enjoy my freedom!


----------



## irishredneck

I wouldn't have to ask anyone what to do..I would be straight to his front door asking for it back with the pictures printed out, so if he tries to deny it you can whip them out and show him. 
I'd make sure I remind him that his job is stopping thieves, what he done is wrong and ask for an apology. If he complies and gives you your camera back or the value of that camera then forgive and forget, everyone makes mistakes and messes up. Trust me, if you confront him with the evidence in hand he won't think about doing such a thing ever again. 

If hes going to be an anus about it (which I highly doubt because of his position and the evidence you have) then threaten to show his wife (oh no!) or his superiors what you have.


----------



## CowtownHunter

I would do just as you are going to and talk to the sheriff.  Let him handle the situation with his deputy.  I'd give the sheriff and his position the benefit of doubt to take appropriate steps.

It'd be nice if you were to get your camera back or the replacement for it but I wouldn't hold my breath on that happening.  You should know better than most of us not in LE.  It really sucks to be one of the statistics but unfortunately it is what it is.

Good luck to you and please let us know how it turns out.  BTW thanks for your past and current service.  In a country where one is free to choose their life's path, I have tremendous respect and gratitude for the ones who choose to serve so the rest can carry on.


----------



## ts3600

NCHillbilly said:


> Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?


Exactly!  If he is stealing cameras he is stealing other stuff.  I too am prior law enforcement and I knew some others that used the position to gain access to property.  I say NAIL HIM!


----------



## FordHunter

I would burn him.  Turn him in.


----------



## throwdown

Thanks Cowtown, I hope that everything ends on a positive note, but I don't count on it. I will however get either my camera, or money for it, even if I have to sue. There is no way that they will want this public with the evidence that I have. I expect that getting the property back will be the easiest part!


----------



## fxwg85

irishredneck said:


> I wouldn't have to ask anyone what to do..I would be straight to his front door asking for it back with the pictures printed out, so if he tries to deny it you can whip them out and show him.
> I'd make sure I remind him that his job is stopping thieves, what he done is wrong and ask for an apology. If he complies and gives you your camera back or the value of that camera then forgive and forget, everyone makes mistakes and messes up. Trust me, if you confront him with the evidence in hand he won't think about doing such a thing ever again.
> 
> If hes going to be an anus about it (which I highly doubt because of his position and the evidence you have) then threaten to show his wife (oh no!) or his superiors what you have.



Just my opinion but that is the wrong thing to do. He is a thief plain and simple. Turn him in. A slap on the wrist is not gonna change him.


----------



## flhunter82

Cry me a river! find the guy and black mail him. Jesus, if its that hard for you to make that decision than I am ashamed of the types of soldiers we have serving our country. You make it sound like the entire nypd is coming for you if you turn a guy in for stealing a game camera. If you are indeed such a soldier then nut up and turn him in and if anybody messes with you take care of business. What is wrong with you guys, we are hunters, we are at the top of the food chain. Stop trying to be so politically correct and handle it.


----------



## XIronheadX

flhunter82 said:


> Cry me a river! find the guy and black mail him. Jesus, if its that hard for you to make that decision than I am ashamed of the types of soldiers we have serving our country. You make it sound like the entire nypd is coming for you if you turn a guy in for stealing a game camera. If you are indeed such a soldier then nut up and turn him in and if anybody messes with you take care of business. What is wrong with you guys, we are hunters, we are at the top of the food chain. Stop trying to be so politically correct and handle it.



Have you lost your mind? Man you don't degrade our soldiers!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

make that 2 in this crowd!!!


----------



## flhunter82

Or what? They are gonna debate about what to do with me. I know soldiers. Lots of them, in fact a whole battalion of them. That sat in Iran playing basketball every day and opened fire one time at a muzzle flash that could have been a friendly. You don't ever tell me what not to say about a soldier. There are heroes in this world, But 95% of our soldiers are not. Its a job! plain and simple, and until you tell me that you have heard and ignorant 18 year old say "I can't wait to waste a hodgey" with a smile...then shut up. Not everyone tells you they are a soldier for your sympathy!


----------



## flhunter82

Forgive me, I shouldn't have said the whole battalion was in iran playing Basketball, just a few companies, but it was all a joke!


----------



## XIronheadX

Did this come to you in a dream or you on crack? LOL. I guess you were the basketball photographer? They are heroes.


----------



## flhunter82

How are they heroes. Have you ever had a conversation with  todays enlisted men/ women. And maybe I am smoking crack, its the only way to deal with the fact that this country is protected and ran by a bunch of titty babies. I bet you were glad for obama care too.


----------



## XIronheadX

Nah, I dont care for Obama or his care. Who gives us this freedom to converse on this here GON forum? Figure that one out. Now stay on topic. This thread is about helping the man decide what would work out best for him and his buddies and which way to approach it.


----------



## mattech

I hope you get your camera back, it really stinks to be in a all around bad cituation like that.


----------



## throwdown

flhunter, "I know soldier, lots of them", that is priceless! I won't even get into a debate with you over this, there will alway's be people that hate soldier, my dad dealt with them after Vietnam, and I've seen my share. That is your right, you can talk all the garbage about soldiers that you wish, just not in this post! The good news is that you can enlist, that way instead of just talking, you can act for once in your life, but I doubt that you know anything about sacrifice, or honor!

Two of my friends are out at the property today, checking everything out. Hopefully everything else is there, doubt that anything else would be missing.


----------



## loglayer

a thief is a thief.. but An officer who will steal is even worse.. Bust HIM>>


----------



## perkins569

*stolen camera*

I would like to put my 2 cents worth in on this thread. I have been a police officer for the past 22 yeears and I have seen a lot of good and bad cops over the years. My advice is to go straight to the sheriff with this and give him a copy of the tape and find out what happened. Do not worry about the guy that took the camera. He made his bed so let him lay in it. If the sheriff does not do the right thing then go to the press. Just remember that the deputy may have taken this camera during a investigation of some kind. There might be something going on  that you do not know about and the camera could be in the evidence room at the sheriff dept. Just be sure to get all the facts before any judgement is made. ( HOLD YOUR HEAD UP HIGH WHEN YOU GO TO THE SHERIFF BECAUSE YOU ARE DOING THE RIGHT THING)


----------



## Matt Wasdin

Treat him like you would any regular tresspasser.  From what it sounds like he is tresspassing and is a common theif. Why treat him any differently?
He should be an example for others. Actually worse because he is supposed to be setting the example.


----------



## throwdown

Perkins, that is the plan that I'm going to follow through with. I won't judge anyone until I know for sure. If the Sheriff won't do what is right, I plan on going to the local PD and just file the charges. I agree with everyone that if he in fact stole my camera, it is worse than anyone else. The shameful part is that we should hold ourselves to a higher standard, especially in uniform. I'm not sure how some people sleep at night. Do I want to treat him any differently? NO, but I have to treat the situation differently. When this is all said and done, I want this to be between me and him, not my department and his department. We shall see on Monday!


----------



## BigBoar

Find the game warden in your county and let him deal with it.  These guys get the job done right.


----------



## Cooondog

throwdown said:


> Coondog, you obviously read the first post and skipped the other 75! What would I do if he hadn't been in a patrol car? Well I guess I would do the same thing that I did 2 years ago when an employee from Georgia power stole one of my camera's. I had him on camera stealing one of my camera's while he was bush hogging a field. I waited 4 days and did not hear anything from him so I stopped by the plant after work in uniform and asked a supervisor if he could tell me who the person in my picture was. The supervisor asked me if he was in trouble and I told him that I believed that he may have witnessed a crime, "which was true". He brought the guy in, I walked him to my truck and showed him the pictures. He just bowed his head and said that he would put my camera back in the morning. I issued him a criminal trespass warning for the property, and took a 20 minute butt chewing. I guess that I would do exactly that! So your bet is wrong, you don't know me, or what I would do. The one thing that I do agree with you on is that a dirty cop is even worse.  Why haven't I turned him in? Things would be easy if I wasn't an officer, but I need to handle this right, and need to be careful. I atleast want to give the Sheriff the chance to do it himself, if not I will. Some of you are so quick to judge me, this sucks and I don't have all the answers, just trying to do the right thing.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You are partly correct I didn't read every post, But I have read alot of them. And I don't consider my comment to be judging you,If you took it that way apology is offered. I just know of many different cases where being a cop let's you get away with breaking laws not in the line of duty but with the attitude I'm a cop so it's ok, that other people get tickets for. A friend of mine is a retired cop he gets pulled over for speeding (high speed) while we are going fishing, shows his badge and I.D. to cop, end of story we are off speeding again to our fishing spot. He calls it his get out of jail free card. This type of thing is what I was refering to It's just not right. A law breaker should be treated as a law breaker cop or not. And a law breaker cop should not be a cop.


----------



## throwdown

Coondog, I have to agree with you when it comes to some of the things that you have said. I don't want him to get away with anything if he actually stole from me. I want him to get what anyone else would get, and I aim to see it through, one way or another!


----------



## mattech

I sure hope he is a member here and is reading this, I bet he would be sweating bullets.


----------



## mattech

Cooondog said:


> You are partly correct I didn't read every post, But I have read alot of them. And I don't consider my comment to be judging you,If you took it that way apology is offered. I just know of many different cases where being a cop let's you get away with breaking laws not in the line of duty but with the attitude I'm a cop so it's ok, that other people get tickets for. A friend of mine is a retired cop he gets pulled over for speeding (high speed) while we are going fishing, shows his badge and I.D. to cop, end of story we are off speeding again to our fishing spot. He calls it his get out of jail free card. This type of thing is what I was refering to It's just not right. A law breaker should be treated as a law breaker cop or not. And a law breaker cop should not be a cop.



I know it is off topic, but I have a similar story,a couple of years ago we were at the Varsity eating with some friends and the guy is a Fulton county marshall. Anyway we park towards the end of the parking lot and go in and eat, when we come out every car on that row was booted. It seems we crossed over to the private parking lot, there was about ten cars booted, and they had to call the guy back to unboot the tires, all the people there had to pay $75 except our friend because he just flashed his badge, He laughed and bragged about that all night.I just see that as being wrong, both by the parking lot for watching and letting people park there, then immediatly booting them once they are inside, and then for our friend for using his badge and getting out of the fine, unlike everyone else.


----------



## MIKE RAINEY

As all police you are sworn to up hold the law. Sounds like to me he needs to be taught a lesson, a thief is a thief, and if you are wearing a badge the court should give you twice the fine, or time in prison, if you break the law, because you know better!


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck

BigBoar said:


> Find the game warden in your county and let him deal with it.  These guys get the job done right.



Ha maybe if your a civilian, but in my case the G.W said he wouldnt even come out to property because he knew what was going on. Look at my post at begining of this thread.


----------



## throwdown

One thing that I can promise you is that he will get no time! Nobody gets time! The most that could be hoped for is probation, and restitution. Mattech, I too hoped that he was a member here, and hoped that he would see this. But I think that I would have gotten a phone call from him after reading this.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

As a policeman myself I wouldn't want to work with someone like that the sheriff and the department needs to know how this person is.


----------



## throwdown

I'm with you Web, I can't imagine having someone like that watching my back. Everybody will know on Monday!


----------



## hancock husler

Post his picture on the forum and ill send you a camera complete with batteries and a memory card. That way if a member on here ever has an encounter with this individual it will be way more embarrassing.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

flhunter82 said:


> How are they heroes. Have you ever had a conversation with  todays enlisted men/ women. And maybe I am smoking crack, its the only way to deal with the fact that this country is protected and ran by a bunch of titty babies. I bet you were glad for obama care too.



Good insight there on the topic at hand, sir.


----------



## tritontravis

There shouldnt be a double standard just cause he is a cop a theif is a theif and they are alot of what pays your bills so do him just like you would anyone else. if he will steal your camers dont you think if he walks in a house and there is 50,000 dollars laying there he will take it and then its his word against the other persons but you have the proof to do something about it. SO WHO CARES IF HE IS A COP HE IS A DIRTY ONE AND THATS THE WORST KIND.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Waiting for an update TD.....


----------



## sleepr71

wack&stackn08 said:


> waiting for an update td.....



x2...


----------



## snookdoctor

What's the lowdown Throwdown. All the buildup in the plot needs a conclusion.


----------



## riskyb

any news yet


----------



## simpleman30

a thief is a thief.  color, gender, occupation, or lineage has no bearing on the consequences of being a thief.  if it does, justice will have a way working itself out... that is, if you know how to right a wrong.


----------



## simpleman30

flhunter82 said:


> Or what? They are gonna debate about what to do with me. I know soldiers. Lots of them, in fact a whole battalion of them. That sat in Iran playing basketball every day and opened fire one time at a muzzle flash that could have been a friendly. You don't ever tell me what not to say about a soldier. There are heroes in this world, But 95% of our soldiers are not. Its a job! plain and simple, and until you tell me that you have heard and ignorant 18 year old say "I can't wait to waste a hodgey" with a smile...then shut up. Not everyone tells you they are a soldier for your sympathy!



however off topic, FLHunter82 has some valid points.  i've driven fast many times, but i ain't a racecar driver.  i've swam in a pool, but i'm no olympic medalist.  i've killed a deer at 200 yards, but i'm no sniper.  heck, i've even been shot at and cut with a knife (as ol' Moe Bandy would say), and it never made the news.  risky job position nor misaligned presence of danger makes you a hero.  my cousin, who is also one of my best friends, has served 3 tours overseas as a blackhawk Med-evac pilot and has seen more violence, blood, and gore than 95% of anyone who has ever enlisted in the military.  he'd be the first to agree with what i've posted above.  most of the folks that "serve" only serve for entitlements, and have never been within 100 miles of real danger.  i will never, ever,  consider someone a hero just because they wore a uniform bearing an anchor, eagle, a globe, the emblem of local law enforcement, or otherwise.  you wanna talk about someone that wore the insignia of a Navy Seal, Army Ranger, or other US special forces, then we can talk about heroes.


----------



## Camp18

This whole thing has been like a book haha little action, little arguing, now the suspense, I guess I'll be checking it tomorrow so I can get the conclusion!! Hope the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - gets fired he deserves it if he stole it plain n simple


----------



## 700Man

Sheriff must have locked him up and now he can't get to internet!


----------



## swalker1517

C'mon TD. We're waiting. It's like a freaking cliff hanger here!


----------



## tween_the_banks

I'm curious which country throwdown lives in.
Smells like Bartow to me.


----------



## throwdown

Sorry to keep everyone waiting, I was hoping to have an answer last night. Well I met with the Sheriff and explained to him what had taken place. At first I felt like I was being talked down to, and blown off, so out came the pictures. I then advised him that if I was wasting his time, I could handle this another way, and explained that I was just affording him the oppertunity to take care of this. The whole meeting took a different tone after the pictures came out. The Sheriff told me that he would start his investigation, and I told him that they had two day's to get my camera back, or my money. I also told him as to what I expected to happen to this deputy. One thing that I did find out is that the deputy has not missed a shift since the incident, so I'm pretty sure that it's safe to say that he will have no excuse. I will keep you guys posted on what happens.

Simpleman, I believe that the word hero is thrown around way to much. I deployed 3 times with the 2nd Ranger Battalon, and know that a lot of soldiers were not in the mountains fighting with us. But don't for a second think that they had it easy. They were away from their families, in a crappy country, while everyone else got to stay here. These soldiers do not deserve to be talked badly about because they were not on the front. If it wasn't for them, those of us that were on the front would have never had the support that we needed.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Maybe I missed it somewhere in all this..but what county is this in?


----------



## throwdown

I'm gonna keep the county out of it for now.


----------



## Mwaldrop

This has Hall of Shame written all over it!!!!!!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Mwaldrop said:


> This has Hall of Shame written all over it!!!!!!!



No kidding!  

I just sat and read this whole thread.  WOW!  I think the right thing was done.  And by the way, I was a combat Marine (0331) and we were taught to steal from the Army.  But it wasn't called stealing....it was called Tactical Acquisition.


----------



## throwdown

Haha, the stealing was mutual, you guys had better breaching shotguns.


----------



## Mike Wazowski

Throwdown -

First, thank you for your service.

If there is one thing that I cannot tolerate, it is a thief.  Ive' been following along like everyone else, interested to see how everything turns out for you.  So far you have shown amazing restraint and coolness.  I think that you have handled this as well as can be expected of anyone.  I hope that this turns in your favor and that the thief in question gets the punishment he deserves.


----------



## Mwaldrop

ThrowDown i by no means am wanting you to throw anybody under the bus or cause a stink pot mess. As growing up with a GSP father, i saw alot of media bias mess that tarnished innocent LEO. but this will show no bias, by just allowing folks to know the area. who knows what else this jackwagon has stole on midmight shifts patroling camps and hunting club roads. AND the access to do it with little question or worry if anyone saw him in odd places. I understand retaliation on LEO's and there duties, as having my bike stole as a kid and numerous windows busted out during the night.


----------



## Huntress

Throwdown, I wish you the best outcome for this.  It is a shame that another LEO will do this to another.  Out of respect for the brotherhood it is just wrong.  Please let us know the final outcome and I hope that in this case his POST cert is pulled from future employment in the LEO Community.  Thank you for keeping your cool and not getting yourself in trouble at the same time.


----------



## throwdown

If he stole my camera, then he is going to lose his cert, those are the conditions. Thanks for the kind words, this one took lots of prayer! As far ad I'm concerned he threw himself under the bus, and then ran me over with it. I have absolutely no sympathy for this thief, NONE! Makes me wonder if he is the one that stole the 3 stands off of the lease next to ours. I'm just ready to get my camera back and move on. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## runswithbeer

post his pic on here, so i know not to let him borrow my camera


----------



## throwdown

Bross, read some of my previous posts. I am treating him no differently then I have others! If anything, I'm going after him harder than I would someone else. There is no room for a person like this in our profession. I do however have to treat the situation differently.


----------



## Norm357

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## PRESMAK14

good luck, i hope everything turns out well for you.  there is no excuse for someone in your profession to do something like that.


----------



## BigCats

U have the time on the cam call dispatch saying u are on the rd in front of your club truck broke down and need officer to help push off rd or jump off odds are hes on duty and thats his patrol area and have a talk with him or just say u had cam takeing and had pics of who took them and would like them returned u never have to accuse him he will get it


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr.

flhunter82 said:


> Cry me a river! find the guy and black mail him. Jesus, if its that hard for you to make that decision than I am ashamed of the types of soldiers we have serving our country. You make it sound like the entire nypd is coming for you if you turn a guy in for stealing a game camera. If you are indeed such a soldier then nut up and turn him in and if anybody messes with you take care of business. What is wrong with you guys, we are hunters, we are at the top of the food chain. Stop trying to be so politically correct and handle it.



Have you ever been overseas brother? I didnt think so, my best friend is over their fightin for us. And from what he tells me it aint all fun and games. So id appreciate it if ya watch your mouth bud.


----------



## sleepr71

I'm still betting that his sheriff strongly "encourages" him to pay you the $$ back+resign...thereby NOT giving up(losing) his cert. & being able to go work somewhere else Giving you the illusion that he(the thieving deputy) was "dealt with" properly I'll even bet that his sheriff writes him a "good" letter of recommendation + makes a few "influential" calls...all the while blowing smoke up yours Sorry for being pessimistic..those are just my experiencesSleepr71


----------



## Six million dollar ham

BigCats said:


> U have the time on the cam call dispatch saying u are on the rd in front of your club truck broke down and need officer to help push off rd or jump off odds are hes on duty and thats his patrol area and have a talk with him or just say u had cam takeing and had pics of who took them and would like them returned u never have to accuse him he will get it



So the deputy can "find" a baggie of crystal meth on your person? How about when he "feels threatened" and shoots ya justifiably to neutralize the threat you pose?  Then it's your word vs his and unfortunately you are dead.    Or is such a deputy too honest to do something that dirty?


----------



## Mike Wazowski

Any news OP?  Checking in for updates.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

throwdown said:


> I do however have to treat the situation differently.



I really don't understand that.  Like another poster said, if he is allowed to resign gracefully he can get another job in law enforcement and a THIEF should never be allowed to be employed in law enforcement.  Taking your trail camera off your property is small potatoes compared to what this guy is capable of or will work his way up to.


----------



## Vmarsh

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I really don't understand that.



i dont think he means for you to.

the guy has repeated over and over he has to be careful how he goes about it due to the nature of all of it but internet heroes cant seem to consider that.


----------



## ridgestalker

Just read this whole thread an lots of good advice given with a few idiot opinions in there.Your plan of action your taken throwdown sounds like you made a good decision.Nothing worse than someone who has sworn to protect an serve then going an doing just the opposite with power to get away with it.
Tuff situation no doubt.Looking forward to hearing the outcome.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Vmarsh said:


> i dont think he means for you to.
> 
> the guy has repeated over and over he has to be careful how he goes about it due to the nature of all of it but internet heroes cant seem to consider that.



I understand why he didn't want to name the county, that would be too much info and clearly inadvisable...and I'm no internet hero, I just think he should have reported the crime in the jurisdiction where it occurred and let the chips fall where they may.  If his course of action allows this guy to bow out gracefully and catch on at another police department it has only taken a dirty, thieving cop (and who knows what else) and moved him from one department to another.  That isn't justice and doesn't serve or protect anyone, it just gets him his trail cam back.


----------



## SouthernYankee

flhunter82 said:


> Or what? They are gonna debate about what to do with me. I know soldiers. Lots of them, in fact a whole battalion of them. That sat in Iran playing basketball every day and opened fire one time at a muzzle flash that could have been a friendly. You don't ever tell me what not to say about a soldier. There are heroes in this world, But 95% of our soldiers are not. Its a job! plain and simple, and until you tell me that you have heard and ignorant 18 year old say "I can't wait to waste a hodgey" with a smile...then shut up. Not everyone tells you they are a soldier for your sympathy!



soldiers dedicate their time to serving our country...how that time is used is up to the leaders of this country


----------



## fd123

Ive had dealings with a "GOOD OLE BOY TOWN" ...and the HIGH SHERIFF was the culprit!! I had clear evidence and everyone i turned to for help was part of the Good Ole Boy CLICK!!  You have to pick and choose your battles...I thought this type of stuff only happened in the movies.....but....unfortuntly.. ITS REAL PEOPLE!! AND ITS HUGE!!!!  Best of luck to you!!  Prayers DEF SENT ON THIS ONE!!


----------



## olcowman

Well in a nutshell... while some of ya'll are a prayingand a studying in the Bible, and others are trying to figure out who got the most notches on their rifle while serving in the military... and all the while the OP and a majority of other posters are strictly concerned with handling this 'delicately', being politically correct, and not letting this turn into a one depatment vs. another department sort of thing...

While all this posturing and 'fretting' about repurcussions and such is a going on and on, the bottom line (and what concerns me here) is that we got us a low down, dishonest, immoral, spineless thief, a riding around somewhere (should post name and county) in a patrol car with a badge and a gun. Reckon what he's a stealing right now? Or even worse, reckon what other criminal activity he's involved in? 

Based on all the aprehension and concern with protocol expressed here, it appears this is headed for an outcome of along the lines of 'It has been taken care of... and I got my camera back' and then we can all go on and sit and wait for somebody to break into our place and take our belongings from us. Then you can come on here and post you a thread to figure how to handle it without 'stirring up no trouble' or 'causing anybody any problems'?

Good Lord, no wonder they's so much stealing going on these days... it's a dang good business. You got zero in start up capital, you're your own boss, real flexible hours, heck you'll even have a benifits package with some health insurance (Obamacare) here in a little while... now granted it is risky, being against the law and all. But when you consider that there is a segment of society that is more than willing to pretty much let you go (even keep your identity a secret from the rest of the honest folks) if you'll just give them their stuff back and not 'cause no ruckus', so to speak. Well that there purty much makes it all worthwhile to get folks to seriously look into making a career change and go to thieving...


----------



## fd123

OCM...Come on now.....This man has a family, and a lease in that county. The Good Ole Boy "CLICKS" arent the ones id choose to go to war with..YES....ITS WRONG!!! and I HATE A THIEF just as much as the next man...but....it is what it is!!


----------



## fd123

OCM...Come on now.....This man has a family, and a lease in that county. The Good Ole Boy "CLICKS" arent the ones id choose to go to war with..YES....ITS WRONG!!! and I HATE A THIEF just as much as the next man...but....it is what it is!!


----------



## olcowman

fd123 said:


> OCM...Come on now.....This man has a family, and a lease in that county. The Good Ole Boy "CLICKS" arent the ones id choose to go to war with..YES....ITS WRONG!!! and I HATE A THIEF just as much as the next man...but....it is what it is!!



In cases like this then are we supposed to just sit back and let them have their way then? That is probably got a lot to do with why these 'clicks' exist...

I may have come across kinda harsh, but sitting on good solid evidence and cautiously 'testing the waters' as far as getting the wheels in motion to get this criminal off the streets ain't helping nothing. Give the sheriff 24 hours to act in some apropriate manner, and then move on up the line... ain't we still got a GBI somewheres... don't these tv news folks still go to foaming at the mouth over this sort of story?  Send them pictures to me if you are all tore up about getting after this ol' boy... I got folks in mind that'll know what needs to be done.

I ain't on here to hammer the OP by no means... but if you go back and read thru all the posts they's a right smart of folks suggesting that this be dealt with 'quietly', and sorta 'under the table'... or 'let their own handle it'. Then a hand full wanting to pray about it a while and kinda wait till we get a divine directive before acting. Fellers I'm pretty sure Jesus made it pretty clear how to deal with these types when he whooped up on them money changers, not to mention the fact that his messages are full of warnings for thieves like this heathen to straighten up or suffer the consequences.

WWJD? Well he probably wouldn't drive over and pop a cap in this crooked cop and get his camera back... but I bet he'd put some serious effort into trying to make sure this ol' boy is took off our streets asap and looked at real close before anybody gives him his badge and bullet back. You really never know... this guy might be involved in some great big theft ring or perhaps while everybody's debating a course of action, his crimes are escalating to more serious offenses? Which one of us is going to be his next victim? And how much more emboldened (is that the right word?) will he be after realizing he faces no real consequences?


----------



## NCHillbilly

olcowman said:


> In cases like this then are we supposed to just sit back and let them have their way then? That is probably got a lot to do with why these 'clicks' exist...
> 
> I may have come across kinda harsh, but sitting on good solid evidence and cautiously 'testing the waters' as far as getting the wheels in motion to get this criminal off the streets ain't helping nothing. Give the sheriff 24 hours to act in some apropriate manner, and then move on up the line... ain't we still got a GBI somewheres... don't these tv news folks still go to foaming at the mouth over this sort of story?  Send them pictures to me if you are all tore up about getting after this ol' boy... I got folks in mind that'll know what needs to be done.
> 
> I ain't on here to hammer the OP by no means... but if you go back and read thru all the posts they's a right smart of folks suggesting that this be dealt with 'quietly', and sorta 'under the table'... or 'let their own handle it'. Then a hand full wanting to pray about it a while and kinda wait till we get a divine directive before acting. Fellers I'm pretty sure Jesus made it pretty clear how to deal with these types when he whooped up on them money changers, not to mention the fact that his messages are full of warnings for thieves like this heathen to straighten up or suffer the consequences.
> 
> WWJD? Well he probably wouldn't drive over and pop a cap in this crooked cop and get his camera back... but I bet he'd put some serious effort into trying to make sure this ol' boy is took off our streets asap and looked at real close before anybody gives him his badge and bullet back. You really never know... this guy might be involved in some great big theft ring or perhaps while everybody's debating a course of action, his crimes are escalating to more serious offenses? Which one of us is going to be his next victim? And how much more emboldened (is that the right word?) will he be after realizing he faces no real consequences?



Sweeping it all under the rug and handling it delicately and moving the offenders to another jurisdiction but with the same job without outing them worked out great in the long run in the great priest scandal, so why wouldn't it work here in this situation?


----------



## DSGB

throwdown said:


> If he stole my camera, then he is going to lose his cert, those are the conditions.



Some folks seem to be missing this little detail. 

I hope everything works out and if the guy stole your cam, he never works in LE again.


----------



## bobby07

He is paid to "Protect and Serve" not "Loot and Pillage!" Turn his butt in. What is there to debate? Oh, by the way. YOUR TAX DOLLARS PAY HIS SALARY! Why should you have to pay for his trail camera as well?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Maybe he just got a police uniform so he could steal and get away with it.


----------



## Gulfin

olcowman said:


> Well in a nutshell... while some of ya'll are a prayingand a studying in the Bible, and others are trying to figure out who got the most notches on their rifle while serving in the military... and all the while the OP and a majority of other posters are strictly concerned with handling this 'delicately', being politically correct, and not letting this turn into a one depatment vs. another department sort of thing...
> 
> While all this posturing and 'fretting' about repurcussions and such is a going on and on, the bottom line (and what concerns me here) is that we got us a low down, dishonest, immoral, spineless thief, a riding around somewhere (should post name and county) in a patrol car with a badge and a gun. Reckon what he's a stealing right now? Or even worse, reckon what other criminal activity he's involved in?
> 
> Based on all the aprehension and concern with protocol expressed here, it appears this is headed for an outcome of along the lines of 'It has been taken care of... and I got my camera back' and then we can all go on and sit and wait for somebody to break into our place and take our belongings from us. Then you can come on here and post you a thread to figure how to handle it without 'stirring up no trouble' or 'causing anybody any problems'?
> 
> Good Lord, no wonder they's so much stealing going on these days... it's a dang good business. You got zero in start up capital, you're your own boss, real flexible hours, heck you'll even have a benifits package with some health insurance (Obamacare) here in a little while... now granted it is risky, being against the law and all. But when you consider that there is a segment of society that is more than willing to pretty much let you go (even keep your identity a secret from the rest of the honest folks) if you'll just give them their stuff back and not 'cause no ruckus', so to speak. Well that there purty much makes it all worthwhile to get folks to seriously look into making a career change and go to thieving...



Well put IMHO....


----------



## gadgetman

Still no updates?


----------



## BeanTrain

gadgetman said:


> Still no updates?


I agree this thread is like reading a good book and having someone take it from you before you finish the last chapter. I need some closure. 

Throwdown good luck with all this. I think you have handled it well.


----------



## smitty

How would your dept handle this situtation ?? If he admits to this what will happen ?? Without knowledge of the series of pictures will he lawyer up and lie and jeopardize his career by being untruthful ? Just getting your camera back dont solve any problems , call the news if things don't turn out like you plan ! Make it know about the situtation and if the public wants such a person protecting and serving in there county !!! This may open flood gates of misconduct this person is involved in , good luck I would have turned this over to GBI .


----------



## BassHunter25

I would probably be thinking the same things as the Op.  And I am not LE.  File a report, make a big stink, never get my cam back, be harrassed by local dept. for making them look bad, going to court, missing work, losing sleep.  Or trying to get my cam back as easily and simply as possible and hope that will be the end of it.

Small town politics are not something you wanna get mixed up in.  If that deputies uncle is the judge or plays golf with the judge.  Your up poop creek without a boat or paddle.


----------



## olcowman

BassHunter25 said:


> I would probably be thinking the same things as the Op.  And I am not LE.  File a report, make a big stink, never get my cam back, be harrassed by local dept. for making them look bad, going to court, missing work, losing sleep.  Or trying to get my cam back as easily and simply as possible and hope that will be the end of it.
> 
> Small town politics are not something you wanna get mixed up in.  If that deputies uncle is the judge or plays golf with the judge.  Your up poop creek without a boat or paddle.



Cowering in the shadows, allowing the public officials that we elected to run amok amongst society with no restraint... well poop creek suits you for being afraid to exercise your rights and stand up to tyrrany.


----------



## ret3006

I had a situation one time where someone had cut the cable to our gate with a hack saw. We had several items come up missing from camp. I put a trail camera at the entrance high up in a tree aiming down to see who was coming in and when. This was back when trail cameras first hit the market and 35mm cameras were $430. Digitals didn’t exist yet. To my surprise several vehicles were driving past our POSTED signs and onto our property. One was a minivan and I was able to catch the tag number on camera. At the time I had a cousin who was a cop and was a club member as well. He ran the tag number and I got the guys name and address. The guy lived in the neighboring county about forty minutes away. I looked in the phone book and got the guys number. I drove to the guy’s house and parked along the street in front of his house and called him. Not knowing if he was married and having an affair and our club looked like the perfect place to go parking I didn’t want to get him in trouble so I tried to be discreet about it. I told him who I was and why I was calling. Immediately I was met with an attitude and negativity.  He told me that I had the wrong guy. I told him that if he would like to step outside the house I would be glad to show him the pictures I had of him drive past our gate. I hear him tell his son to look outside and see if someone was out front. His son is like yeah there’s a black truck out front.  The man comes storming out the front of his house showing his rear end with his ten age son in tow carrying a baseball bat. His wife and daughter were on the front porch watch from the door way. So with my plan to keep it as quite as possible (for his benefit) gone I get out of my truck and confront him. After listening to rant and carrying on a few seconds I showed him and his son the picture of his van, the same one sitting in his driveway with matching tag number and a matching decal on his window.  When I told him where my club was how I got the picture he gave me a story about looking for a grave yard in the area because he was doing a family history search (still yelling at me). Probably was true because I don’t think anyone could come up with a lie like that in that situation, but either way he was trespassing. So now I’ve had enough of getting yelled at so I’m raising my voice. I asked him how do you think I’m supposed to feel, our cable to our gate is cut down, we have had property stolen from our camp and I have a picture of you drive past our NO TRESSPASSING signs. Then I told him that I was trying to do him a favor because I didn’t know if he was married and might be sneaking around with another woman. Still yelling he is like “yes I’m married and that’s my wife”.  Well I knew there was no use in continuing with this so I told him that there was another way to handle this and got in me truck and drove off. As I’m driving away his runs out into the street behind my truck screaming out my tag number to his wife, I never did anything else. I figured he knew that I knew and that he might get his picture taken again.
  Anyway I guess the morale to this story is not to trying and confront someone on your own, let the law handle it. Course I know your situation is a little different. Good luck.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

throwdown said:


> Simpleman, I believe that the word hero is thrown around way to much. I deployed 3 times with the 2nd Ranger Battalon, and know that a lot of soldiers were not in the mountains fighting with us. But don't for a second think that they had it easy. They were away from their families, in a crappy country, while everyone else got to stay here. These soldiers do not deserve to be talked badly about because they were not on the front. If it wasn't for them, those of us that were on the front would have never had the support that we needed.



Agreed 100% I also did 3 deployed with the 3rd Ranger Battalion IMO the true hero is the ones that didn't make it home.


----------



## throwdown

Ok guys and girls, the final verdict is in! Sorry to leave everyone hanging for so long, but the investigation took a while from what I understand. 

So here is how it ended. The deputy was called in and asked if he had ever been on the property, he answered "NO". He was asked to write a detailed statement on his activities for the night in question, and was also asked to write down if he had ever been on this property or not. This deputy wrote a novel of lie's, which I think really upset the Sheriff. At this point, the statement could not be used for criminal procedures, so the local PD was contacted and sent an investigator. I was told that the investigator told the deputy that he was investigating a trespass complaint, and told him that he believed that the deputy may have witnessed something on this night. The deputy told the investigator that he was not around my property on that night. The deputy provided a written sworn statement saying the same. 

At this point I was brought in, and sat down with the deputy, Sheriff, and investigator. The sheriff gave the deputy one final chance to be honest, and he stuck with the same story. The Sheriff then handed the deputy my pictures, and I so wish that all of you who have ever had something stolen from could have been there. All of a sudden this piece of trash starts crying like a little baby. He then began lying again, and said that he thought that the camera was his. He said that he had put a camera up somewhere in that area to catch a burgler. "My camera was 75 yards off the road facing a ridge"!!! The Sheriff then told him to shut up, and did not want to hear him anymore. And in my presence the Sheriff stood up, walked over to the deputy and removed his badge and gun! Then told the investigator to place him under arrest, which he did. This deputy was put in handcuffs and walked out of the sheriff dept in uniform, "I cannot imagine". And off to jail he went for criminal trespass, theft, and providing a false statement. 

I asked the Sheriff if he could find out where my camera was, and the sheriff told me that he never wanted to speak to this individual again, and issued me a check for $250. The only thing that the Sheriff asked is if I would keep this as quiet as possible, and I told him that I would. I told him that I had posted this, and would give a conclusion, but would not name anyone, or the county. 

So in the end, I believe that justice was served. He will lose his cert as I demanded, and will no longer be smearing our profession. I could not be happier with the route that I took, and have many of you to thank for that. Now to figure out what new camera to buy!

And Webfootwidowmaker, "SUA SPONTE" my brother, thank you for your service. What company were you with? My cousin is the first sergeant for Alpha company, has been there for 20 years.


----------



## mattech

Good to hear.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Thank you for standing up for yourself and every other honest person in your county and getting this low-down scum fired and put where he belongs. I would have loved to have seen his face when you put the photos on the table. Hopefully they put him in a cell with a bunch of guys that he arrested last week.


----------



## swalker1517

nchillbilly said:


> Thank you for standing up for yourself and every other honest person in your county and getting this low-down scum fired and put where he belongs. I would have loved to have seen his face when you put the photos on the table. Hopefully they put him in a cell with a bunch of guys that he arrested last week.



x'2


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks you for the update glad justice was served and he got what was coming to him !


----------



## Milkman

thanks for the followup report. The outcome was as it should be. 

I have always said that some people think they could get away with lying to God.  This fellow seems to be that sort.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

throwdown said:


> And Webfootwidowmaker, "SUA SPONTE" my brother, thank you for your service. What company were you with? My cousin is the first sergeant for Alpha company, has been there for 20 years.



Rangers Lead The Way. I was in 1st platoon Alpha Company. What was his name?


----------



## mtstephens18

wow! thats awesome  ,   i have been keeping up with this thread since it started , and i must say , that ended very well


----------



## JustUs4All

A good ending!


----------



## grouper throat

Shoot I'd keep quiet about it like you said... but I'd post those pics on here in a heartbeat and let someone figure out who he is. He needs to be fully embarassed for his offense.


----------



## Cooondog

Well Done


----------



## JB0704

grouper throat said:


> ... but I'd post those pics on here in a heartbeat and let someone figure out who he is. He needs to be fully embarassed for his offense.



I would assume being an incarcerated LEO is about as embarrassing as it gets.

With that ending, this thread was better than the LFTT threads.  Very glad to hear how it all worked out.  Sorry the folks who live in that county had to pay $250 to reimburse this man's crimes.


----------



## throwdown

It's my understanding that the $250 is coming out of his money, not from the community. I asked that question, because it didn't feel right. Just glad I got my money back.


----------



## fxwg85

Great outcome !!!!!


----------



## XIronheadX

Reap what you sew. Good job.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter

IMO, you handled this entire situation properly, most tactfully, and as discreetly as possible.  Great job.


----------



## Mike 65

Glad it worked out for you I know it was weighing heavy, not just the $$$. Sounds like the sheriff is a stand up guy and takes his job serious, good for him. Another THEIF bit the dust!


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Man, that is just outstanding on so many levels:

1) Outstanding that the sheriff took such a hard line with him once he knew he was guilty.
2) Outstanding that the sheriff dealt with it with such transparency with you.
3) Outstanding that you were brought in to see his eventual arrest.
4) Outstanding that he will (presumably) never work in law enforcement again.  A thief and liar is bad enough but a thief and liar with a badge can do a lot more damage IMO.
5) Outstanding that he was taken out in cuffs while in uniform.  He earned that humiliation.

I could go on and on.  Since I was skeptical of the approach that was taken (I still think it could have gone a lot differently if that particular sheriff had not turned out to be such a straight arrow and stand up guy) it is only right that I compliment you and ultimately the sheriff on how this was handled.  It is appropriate that you not name the department as he requested but I wish I knew which sheriff it was just because I would hold him in high regard for his handling of the situation.  Much respect to the sheriff.  Clearly the thought of an officer in his department who would betray the public trust was a very distasteful thing to him and that is great news for the citizens of his county.

I'm glad you were "made whole" with the reimbursement but I'm much happier that a dirty cop is off the street and a sheriff was shown to be of high integrity.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1) Outstanding that the sheriff took such a hard line with him once he knew he was guilty.
2) Outstanding that the sheriff dealt with it with such transparency with you.
3) Outstanding that you were brought in to see his eventual arrest.
4) Outstanding that he will (presumably) never work in law enforcement again.  A thief and liar is bad enough but a thief and liar with a badge can do a lot more damage IMO.
5) Outstanding that he was taken out in cuffs while in uniform.  He earned that humiliation.

THIS! 

But man I bet your heart was pounding when you were sittin in that office!  Had to be a slight adrenalin rush.


----------



## BassHunter25

olcowman said:


> Cowering in the shadows, allowing the public officials that we elected to run amok amongst society with no restraint... well poop creek suits you for being afraid to exercise your rights and stand up to tyrrany.



Great ending to that story.  Glad justice was served.

And Olecowman.  I am not sure how many times you have tried to excersize your rights, but I have about five times in court and not one time was justice served on my part.  It was always about who you know.  

I am a very honest person and in no way a coward.  I have just learned sometimes it is better to cut your losses. Life is way to short.


----------



## Mario7979

flhunter82 said:


> Forgive me, I shouldn't have said the whole battalion was in iran playing Basketball, just a few companies, but it was all a joke!




Flhunter82....I spent. 18 1/2. Years 1976-1996 of my life in the Army so you could have freedom....if you have never served then you know nothing of what is going on or what has gone on....I sat in korea on the re Dmz with little puffs of smoke coming out of the ground were there should be no one....north koreans digging tunnels under the dmz this happen in 1977. Thru 1980 when i came back to the states....until you serve your country. And sacrifice your life then you need to talk about something you do know....

You must have a good reason for not serving....


----------



## miles58

Thank You!

Dave


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I like a story with a happy ending.


----------



## olcowman

BassHunter25 said:


> Great ending to that story.  Glad justice was served.
> 
> And Olecowman.  I am not sure how many times you have tried to excersize your rights, but I have about five times in court and not one time was justice served on my part.  It was always about who you know.
> 
> I am a very honest person and in no way a coward.  I have just learned sometimes it is better to cut your losses. Life is way to short.



You've got to at least give it your best effort... worked out good in this case didn't it. Not every rural county in the state is a hotbed for corruption and if you live in one that is... it is probably the result of inaction just as you and others here have suggested.


----------



## georgiabound

It seems to be an outcome most wanted. I personally think you handled the situation well and in a dignified manner.

However, it would be interesting to see how it all ends up. Will the (former) deputy ever come clean? What will his sentence be? Could this launch a more in depth investigation to determine if there were other prior (questionable) activities?

Also, kudos to the Sheriff in the manner he acted.

Well done Throwdown!


----------



## throwdown

Thanks for all the responses, there is nothing wrong with a little prayer when you need a little guidance. Doesn't mean that I can't go 180 in the blink of an eye, but I prefer to pray if I can. I spent to many years acting first, and it never turned out well. 

Mario, thank you for a life time of service. I stopped arguing with people like that a long time ago, that never ended well either!


----------



## Killdee

Not the way most stolen trailcamera story's go, good for you.
What a stupid thing to ruin your life and livelihood over.


----------



## nock'em dead

Great job! Never sacrifice doing what's right for the fear of what might happen.  Anyone who does not stand up for what's right, can expect to get done wrong many more times.
    Be cautious & discreet when there is just suspicion, but when there is hard evidence, do it the right way and HAMMER & HAMMER HARD!

I HAVE "ZERO" SIMPATHY FOR  A DIRT-BAG THIEF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _BuckMaster_

I'm So Glad That You Stood Up For What Was Right....Glad It Came Out Ok For You...Great Job Sir!


----------



## throwdown

Once the dust has settled, and the court case is over, you can bet your rear that I will post my pictures on here. I'm not sure that the mod's will allow it, so I'll give you all a holler when the time comes so that you can see them in case they get deleted.


----------



## Huntress

Throwdown, I am glad things worked out the way they should of.  I despise a thief, and one in uniform makes it worse.  I can't understand why they want to tarnish the badge.


----------



## lbzdually

Throwdown, please watch your back when at your hunting club unless you know this guys is in jail.  He ruined his own life, but he will blame you, and might look for revenge.  I'm glad you caught him and had the proof to make it stick.


----------



## lbzdually

turkey08 said:


> I'm not in law enforcement but have friends that are. With that being said....like others said there is no room for people like that period. Go to his boss and tell him what is going on and all you want is your cameras back and let him take what ever actions against that officer. But the other problem is what else will he do or take after you tell his boss. But once a thief always a thief.



Read the whole thread.  He has already done this and the officer was arrested.


----------



## kevincox

Shotgun Shooter said:


> IMO, you handled this entire situation properly, most tactfully, and as discreetly as possible.  Great job.



I agree


----------



## throwdown

Thanks guys, we will be careful while on the property. I go nowhere unarmed, and will only bring the kids out when there are a couple of us out there for a while. If he's really smart he will stay away, I will not hesitate when it comes to my family.


----------



## Cooondog

throwdown said:


> Thanks guys, we will be careful while on the property. I go nowhere unarmed, and will only bring the kids out when there are a couple of us out there for a while. If he's really smart he will stay away, I will not hesitate when it comes to my family.


----------



## BigBrett

cops are cops. dirty cops are nothing more that thugs. and you being a cop, you should not hesitate to take this guy down.


----------



## T.P.

throwdown said:


> Thanks guys, we will be careful while on the property. I go nowhere unarmed, and will only bring the kids out when there are a couple of us out there for a while. If he's really smart he will stay away, I will not hesitate when it comes to my family.



I can't imagine the fear you have after you turned in a cop. 

Good luck!


----------



## smitty

Great to see some honest people who take pride in there job !!


----------



## Joshredsox27

You the man throwdown! If it was me I might have "throwndown"  haha. Glad you were able to get justice and went about it the right way. I'm just glad that for once someone was caught stealing something in the woods. Let that be a lesson to anyone else that has stolen a stand, camera, etc. You never know who's watching.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

BigBrett said:


> cops are cops. dirty cops are nothing more that thugs. and you being a cop, you should not hesitate to take this guy down.



Yeah uh, that's been done already.


----------



## JBBII

Just saw you got justice and reimbursed.  

I have a couple good Ranger buds from 1st bat that I used to do track days with at Roebling road in Pooler.  Thanks again for your sevvice and good hunting to ya


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Mount his badge on your wall next to your biggest bucks.


----------



## PRESMAK14

congrats...long time coming i guess, but well worth it


----------



## Lukikus2

Missed this whole thread.

Kudos for doing the right thing. Lying to superiors and stealing was probably just the beginning.


----------



## Outdoorsman17

So what was the out come of the meeting?


----------



## flingin1

man it took a while to read but cool thread. glad you stood up for yourself.


----------



## thericcardgrp

fd123 said:


> OCM...Come on now.....This man has a family, and a lease in that county. The Good Ole Boy "CLICKS" arent the ones id choose to go to war with..YES....ITS WRONG!!! and I HATE A THIEF just as much as the next man...but....it is what it is!!



That does not make it right.


----------



## thericcardgrp

throwdown said:


> Ok guys and girls, the final verdict is in! Sorry to leave everyone hanging for so long, but the investigation took a while from what I understand.
> 
> So here is how it ended. The deputy was called in and asked if he had ever been on the property, he answered "NO". He was asked to write a detailed statement on his activities for the night in question, and was also asked to write down if he had ever been on this property or not. This deputy wrote a novel of lie's, which I think really upset the Sheriff. At this point, the statement could not be used for criminal procedures, so the local PD was contacted and sent an investigator. I was told that the investigator told the deputy that he was investigating a trespass complaint, and told him that he believed that the deputy may have witnessed something on this night. The deputy told the investigator that he was not around my property on that night. The deputy provided a written sworn statement saying the same.
> 
> At this point I was brought in, and sat down with the deputy, Sheriff, and investigator. The sheriff gave the deputy one final chance to be honest, and he stuck with the same story. The Sheriff then handed the deputy my pictures, and I so wish that all of you who have ever had something stolen from could have been there. All of a sudden this piece of trash starts crying like a little baby. He then began lying again, and said that he thought that the camera was his. He said that he had put a camera up somewhere in that area to catch a burgler. "My camera was 75 yards off the road facing a ridge"!!! The Sheriff then told him to shut up, and did not want to hear him anymore. And in my presence the Sheriff stood up, walked over to the deputy and removed his badge and gun! Then told the investigator to place him under arrest, which he did. This deputy was put in handcuffs and walked out of the sheriff dept in uniform, "I cannot imagine". And off to jail he went for criminal trespass, theft, and providing a false statement.
> 
> I asked the Sheriff if he could find out where my camera was, and the sheriff told me that he never wanted to speak to this individual again, and issued me a check for $250. The only thing that the Sheriff asked is if I would keep this as quiet as possible, and I told him that I would. I told him that I had posted this, and would give a conclusion, but would not name anyone, or the county.
> 
> So in the end, I believe that justice was served. He will lose his cert as I demanded, and will no longer be smearing our profession. I could not be happier with the route that I took, and have many of you to thank for that. Now to figure out what new camera to buy!
> 
> And Webfootwidowmaker, "SUA SPONTE" my brother, thank you for your service. What company were you with? My cousin is the first sergeant for Alpha company, has been there for 20 years.




While I am new to this forum I have been an avid GON fan and subscriber for many years. I was interested in learning from the expierences from many of you on various topics. Wow, I read this post from top to bottom. I can say that I had mixed feelings. I can tell you the feelings I did not have any problems with was the number of you who have served our country while I was able to hunt and fish and feel safe while you were in harms way. I believe that you handled it very well. You had some good advice and some bad advice in my opinion. But that is what makes our country so great the freedom to express our thoughts in an open forum.  Best wishes to you and your family and to a happy and safe season this fall. God bless.


----------



## canecuttercraig

well done throwdown


----------



## cujo

What are his/her booking charges? Have we a GBI case number yet?


----------



## ted_BSR

You done good throwdown. Stuck to the chain of command, and your guns, and the brass did you right. It don't always happen that way, but this time, justice was served. Glad ya kept a cool head and your wits about ya. Prayin' don't hurt either, does it? AMEN!


----------



## bronco611

The other day while I was scouting out a new area in the club I run I crossed over the boundary line (no fences or markings etc) and walked up on a small food plot 100 yards from the property line. I found a nice camera and a tripod stand laying on the ground. I could have taken all of it but I was raised better than that as a child. I know that the camera had to take several pics or a good video of me but that guy can at least say thank god he was not a thief. I didn't care if it got my pic and he saw it, it will just let him know that the neighboring property has ethical hunters on that land.


----------



## ted_BSR

bronco611 said:


> The other day while I was scouting out a new area in the club I run I crossed over the boundary line (no fences or markings etc) and walked up on a small food plot 100 yards from the property line. I found a nice camera and a tripod stand laying on the ground. I could have taken all of it but I was raised better than that as a child. I know that the camera had to take several pics or a good video of me but that guy can at least say thank god he was not a thief. I didn't care if it got my pic and he saw it, it will just let him know that the neighboring property has ethical hunters on that land.



Its good to be good!


----------



## 1bohunter

So,, what was the outcome,?


----------



## Buckshot88

deadend said:


> I believe a little man to man heart to heart would be my first move.  If he waffles feed him rope.



This.


----------



## deerdylan

Let's see the pics


----------



## bones-n-beards

NCHillbilly said:


> Good lord, talk about the thin blue line being carried to extreme. If he's a crooked cop and blatant thief, he certainly doesn't need to be working for the Sheriff's department. The Sheriff's department is theoretically supposed to be out there protecting us from thieves, not stealing our stuff themselves. If he did this, do you honestly think that he isn't out there stealing stuff on a regular basis, and using his position as a cop to facilitate it? Crooked cops and cops sticking up for other cops that are criminals no matter what they do is a big reason why a lot of people don't trust cops and feel like they have an "us-against-them" mentality, with all us non-cop citizens being "them." Let me ask you this: If the guy who stole your camera was just some non-cop thief, would you even be wondering what to do?




well said...


----------



## one hogman

throwdown said:


> Thanks guys, we will be careful while on the property. I go nowhere unarmed, and will only bring the kids out when there are a couple of us out there for a while. If he's really smart he will stay away, I will not hesitate when it comes to my family.



Sounds Like The Sheriff Is an Honest   Man, I hope this is the end of this for you and this Slimebag will have enough sense not to try to do anything to get back at you, as you may suspect he is not Too smart or he wouldn't have done this to start with,Getting someone like him out of LE was a good move ,Keep the faith and always watch your back and THANKS for your service to our country.


----------



## bick27

Best thread I have read in a long time! Glad everything worked out for you. Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## T.P.

Crazy stuff!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

T.P. said:


> Crazy stuff!!





Ain't it though ???  I don't know how I missed this.


----------



## highgrit

Do us all a favor and get him fired. He's a crook not a cop.


----------



## NCHillbilly

highgrit said:


> Do us all a favor and get him fired. He's a crook not a cop.



He already was-about three years ago.....


----------



## BlackEagle

Raise your hand if you thought this was a recent thread and read the entire thing to only realize this happened 3 years ago. 



My hand is raised.


----------



## buzzbaithead57

BlackEagle said:


> Raise your hand if you thought this was a recent thread and read the entire thing to only realize this happened 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> My hand is raised.



Same


----------



## triton63

I got to page 3 before noticing the dates!  Great thread anyway.


----------



## JustUs4All

Recognized it, but it is a great story with a near perfect ending.


----------



## T.P.

JustUs4All said:


> Recognized it, but it is a great story with a near perfect ending.



Darn tootin.


----------



## Jeff C.

I'd press charges!


----------



## mguthrie

I ain't readin the whole thing. Did he get his camera back


----------



## elfiii

mguthrie said:


> I ain't readin the whole thing. Did he get his camera back



You have to read the whole book on your own.


----------



## bullgator

mguthrie said:


> I ain't readin the whole thing. Did he get his camera back



Better, he got a check.......it's a lot like money.

Throwdown, glad it ended in a way that you were satisfied with.


----------



## lagrangedave

Hand raised hera


----------



## Steve762us

Hooah spooah, good job Waynejuh!

;-)


----------



## mguthrie

elfiii said:


> You have to read the whole book on your own.



I get a little cross eyed readin on my phone. PC needs some antibiotics


----------



## Mandella1099

throwdown said:


> Again, thank you guys for the support. I never imagined having to do this to a fellow officer, but I can't stand for a dirty cop, or being stolen from in any clothing, or uniform.
> 
> Ballplayer, I spent 9 years with the 2nd Ranger Battalion and deployed 3 times. Once to Iraq, and the second 2 to Afghan. I choose to do this with honor, as I have spent the last years of my life serving the public with honor. I really do not care how you judge me, you have done absolutely nothing in your life that would ever give you the authority. I answer to my lord, and my lord only. My badge has never been tarnished, nor will it ever be! I choose to serve a higher power everyday, even if that means killing, which I'm sure you also disagree with. But just remember this, "my two cousins, who both died in Iraq, along with me have provided you with the freedom to run your sorry mouth. So before you judge me, know me! And if you choose to do neither as I'm sure you will, "then leave this thread".




Wow.  I'm not sure how someone can advocate defending someone's right to free speech and then tell them to leave the forum unless they "know" him, but I would ask this, and it is a simple question to any law enforcement officer had they been in the same situation:

If this individual who stole your camera (and he did steal it, period) was not a law enforcement officer, what would you have done?


----------

